# Lady's Spaceliner Tank mouinting...



## MaxGlide (Aug 16, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had any info on how to mount the lady's 7 tank Spaceliner properly? My men's 7 tank has a little metal tab on the bottom the tank hooks onto to stop it from rattling up and down and makes it solid. I can't seem to work this out on the gal's bike.

Thanks for any help you can offer...

Cheers.... Wayne


----------



## partsguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Are you sure you own a Spaceliner? Can you post pics of your bike?


Murray built hundreds of bikes under different names with that same frame style for several years and not all of them came with tanks. It should just fit in there. It's pretty straight forward!


----------



## BrentP (Aug 18, 2014)

Are you sure your frame is from the 1966-68 (7 tank) period and not from the 1964-65 (straight tank) period?  The older frames are identical but don't have the mounting tab for the 7 tank.  You can verify what you have by comparing your model number to what's in "The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference" sticky above.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's all original.... the head tube even has a piece welded on so the forks don't spin too far and bang on the tank.


----------



## BrentP (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks correct.  That's a beauty.
Now if I could only get my hands on a parts washer like yours, I'd be a happy man


----------

